# Salford is skanky



## Annierak (Sep 26, 2008)

Apologies to salfordians but come on!! It's minging 

The only good thing to come out of it was John Cooper Clarke


----------



## isitme (Sep 26, 2008)

Like fried chicken, hog feet and chitlins?


----------



## Annierak (Sep 26, 2008)

:d


----------



## Annierak (Sep 26, 2008)

Fuckin smilies never work when ya want em to


----------



## isitme (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm just glad someone got it tbh


----------



## Annierak (Sep 26, 2008)

isitme said:


> I'm just glad someone got it tbh


Well we speak the same language innit?


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Sep 30, 2008)

nothing wrong with salford.

































































ed:its a bit shit


----------



## Yelkcub (Sep 30, 2008)

Ancoats Travelodge is definitely skanky, although close to Sankeys*


*That was the purpose of the trip, I'm not just rhyming


----------



## Annierak (Sep 30, 2008)

Yelkcub said:


> Ancoats Travelodge is definitely skanky, although close to Sankeys*
> 
> 
> *That was the purpose of the trip, I'm not just rhyming


----------



## northernhord (Sep 30, 2008)

Annierak said:


> Apologies to salfordians but come on!! It's minging
> 
> The only good thing to come out of it was John Cooper Clarke




I,m from Salford originally, it aint what it used to be I'll admit that, its skanky though cos of poor investment in the area.
Indeed Johny Clarke is a native of the said city, so too are the Happy mondays.


----------



## Funky_monks (Sep 30, 2008)

The last three genarations of my family (with the exception of my paternal grandfather) were born in 'Ope. 

It is a bit shit though.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Sep 30, 2008)

Annierak said:


> Apologies to salfordians but come on!! It's minging
> 
> The only good thing to come out of it was John Cooper Clarke





and my friend.


----------



## moose (Oct 1, 2008)

Salford is the finest place on earth! 
but I probably wouldn't live there again


----------



## northernhord (Oct 2, 2008)

Funky_monks said:


> The last three genarations of my family (with the exception of my paternal grandfather) were born in 'Ope.
> 
> It is a bit shit though.



My son was born in 'Ope Hozzie, lives in Suffolk now though


----------



## Annierak (Oct 2, 2008)

MightyAphrodite said:


> and my friend.


Soz 

I lived there for 12 years, more the lower broughton end of salford


----------

